# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  заморачивайся

## kid

Hi guys, anyone know what заморачивайся means?  Thx

----------


## lae

A colloquial word. "Заморачиваться" means to be obsessed with some problem/trouble, be worried with something too much, to trouble oneself. 
If someone tells you "не заморачивайся" it means "take it easy", "forget it", "don't think about it".

----------


## Оля

to bother

----------


## studyr

> Не грузите, и негружёны будете!

----------

